# Original Whizzer Speedometer Wanted



## whizzer52 (Jul 10, 2011)

I just completed the full restoration of my 1948 Schwinn WZ - Whizzer "J" engine motorbike.  I'm looking for an original speedometer with the cable and front wheel gears; preferably one that is restored and like new.  Would consider nice used one that could be restored. Anyone know where one is and if so, what is the asking price?

Thanks,
whizzer52


----------

